# looking to by a boat



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

*looking to buy a boat*

hello everyone this is my first time to this section of h/t i am alot more familiar with the rc oval sections since thats what i race. but we have had some down time recentley and since my house has two decent size ponds in my back yard i thought what could be better than a boat and just about that time i realized i know absolutely nothing about them. so i am just looking for some guidance and maybe even be open to offers if some has some thing for sale. i will tell you i am not a big fan of nitro but i do understand that with boats you can use a motor like off of a weed eater so they're a little easier to work on.. i do have tons of electric equipment already maybe not for a boat but the chargers, lipo batteries servo's you name it i got it for elctrics. so let me know what you guys think any and all info is welcomed

thanks 
DOUGHBOY


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

A good hobby class boat for beginners is the Traxxas Villain. It is large enough and fast enough to handle most water conditions and still give a thrill of speed. The Villain ia available in both electric and nitro form. I suggest the electric to begin with. It has dual motors with a dual outdrive system and is very easily upgradable should you want more speed,water cooling, or any number of other upgrades. The hull design is strong and is very hard to flip or capsize. The boat handles well at slower speeds for beginners and has the power to be compettitive. There are smaller electrics available on the market but they often lack the ability to be upgraded. Try the Villain. You won't be dissapointed. BTW you can usually find some used Villains on e-bay relatively cheap. Some of them are without radio gear or servos....but you say you have those already....could save you some money.
Anybody else know of a better starter boat?


----------



## The_Heffer (Aug 10, 2008)

thats what i would suggest, i have a villian, and im very happy with it. There new one, i think is faster than the villian IV, which is the one i have, but even the villian IV was plenty fast enough for me... not anymore though


----------



## Barrymartin (May 17, 2013)

circuitfxr said:


> A good hobby class boat for beginners is the Traxxas Villain. It is large enough and fast enough to handle most water conditions and still give a thrill of speed. The Villain ia available in both electric and nitro form. I suggest the electric to begin with. It has dual motors with a dual outdrive system and is very easily upgradable should you want more speed,water cooling, or any number of other upgrades. The hull design is strong and is very hard to flip or capsize. The boat handles well at slower speeds for beginners and has the power to be compettitive. There are smaller electrics available on the market but they often lack the ability to be upgraded. Try the Villain. You won't be dissapointed. BTW you can usually find some used Villains on e-bay relatively cheap. Some of them are without radio gear or servos....but you say you have those already....could save you some money.
> Anybody else know of a better starter boat?


Great suggestion, Traxxas Villain is a great boat, its performance was excellent, my first boat is also villain, its good for beginners because its ready-to-run model boat kit. This means "all most all" the assembly work is done. You still have to put on the antenna, graphics, and install the batteries in the boat and radio.


----------

